# Infidelity and unbelief (Patrick MacFarlan)



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 28, 2020)

Infidelity is obviously incompatible with true goodness; for it is the wilful deliberate rejection of the truth. But unbelief, in other words, the refusal of a sinner to accept of Christ as his Saviour, is equally incompatible with true goodness; for it is the rejection of the Lord Jesus Christ, and of the great salvation, and it is impossible to reject these precious blessings and to be guiltless.

Patrick MacFarlan, ‘On Goodness’ in _The Free Church Pulpit; Consisting of Discourses by the Most Eminent divines of the Free Church of Scotland. Vol. I._ (New York: Robert Carter, 1848), p. 330.


----------

